# UK citizenship test.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Can you pass the UK citizenship test? I only managed 14 out of 20.

Give it a try: http://www.msn.com/en-gb/lifestyle/...hip-test/ar-AAlkQuM?li=AA5afI&ocid=spartandhp

The pass mark is 75% so I failed.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Did this yesterday , got 15 , so I scraped through just.:smile2:

tony


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I managed 16 but I am not saying how many were just lucky guesses.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd have vouched for you Tony if there had been difficulties. You might have had to stop smoking that hooker though :wink2:

Dick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

[QU​OTE=Glandwr;2379554]I'd have vouched for you Tony if there had been difficulties. You might have had to stop smoking that hooker though :wink2:

Dick[/QUOTE]

Hooker!?.........Tony!?..........tell us more!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

18. I bet if there was a European Citizenship one I would get 20.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> I'd have vouched for you Tony if there had been difficulties. You might have had to stop smoking that hooker though :wink2:
> 
> Dick


Oh Dick, it's not a hooker................it's a Hookah :wink2:

Last few years I've been looking at these, I've nearly bought a great one, purely as a decorative object, you understand :smile2:

tony


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

14 with some guesses. Makes you wonder about passing.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

20/20. just saying.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

14, struggled on some history stuff, no change from my school days then!.. Geography, science, woodworking and maths were my strong points.. Sport, History, and believe it or not music were my worst, all I needed was a bit of wood with strings nailed on to let me shine, huffing and puffing on a recorder didn't sail my boat.. 

Still don't get mooching round broken buildings or as some might call them historical ruins, I would rather sit on a beach somewhere, I can manage about half an hour on any beach sunbathing, far longer than looking at broken buildings!...

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> 14, struggled on some history stuff, no change from my school days then!.. Geography, science, woodworking and maths were my strong points.. Sport, History, and believe it or not music were my worst, all I needed was a bit of wood with strings nailed on to let me shine, huffing and puffing on a recorder didn't sail my boat..
> 
> Still don't get mooching round broken buildings or as some might call them historical ruins, I would rather sit on a beach somewhere, I can manage about half an hour on any beach sunbathing, far longer than looking at broken buildings!...
> 
> ray.


My finest moment................got an 'O' level in art :laugh:

tony


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

75% [smug look on my face] 😇


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

15 / 20 so a pass. A lot of it not really relevant to uk citizenship in N. Ireland. I suspect our Scottish cousins might concur. VERY England based.

Davy


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

18 out of 20 so 90% here.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I got 60%. We had an Indian supply teacher for a history teacher. His accent was so bad he had to print off copies of his lessons so that we could read along with his lecture on order to understand one word! Needless to say my history is rubbish.


I fail to see what history has to do with British Citizenship. Knowing how Parliament works, yes. Knowing how the legal system and voting system etc all work, yes. History to me is a nice bonus if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

hookah! You don't smoke hookers, now do you!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> hookah! You don't smoke hookers, now do you!


If you do you're doing it wrong!:wink2:

Oh yes, 15 out of 20, for a colonial Brit, not too bad methinks. But the siren song of my youth "Could do better". I guess nothing's changed.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> I fail to see what history has to do with British Citizenship. Knowing how Parliament works, yes. Knowing how the legal system and voting system etc all work, yes. History to me is a nice bonus if you like that kind of thing.


Totally agree; I was going to post similar - it was mainly based on centuries old history. Some more modern history questions, e.g about the reasons Britain entered WWII, when UK entered the EEC/EU and why, and then what is the EU etc. How the NHS operates might be another useful question.

I suspect it might have been written tongue in cheek or to ensure that applicants failed.:surprise: But of course it is not an official Home Office document.

Geoff


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Phew, 80% some guessing

Ian


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Sandra got 11, but who cares she lives here, makes great Yorkshire puddings, looks after me (err puts up with me) and believe it or not is the brains behind this outfit, or so I am told.....

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

16 but some lucky guesses e.g gothic style? Wales united with England? Kings and Queens - all guesses....

History and me were not matched at school, never could remember which King was when and as for Henry VIII's wives, yes divorced, beheaded, died, divorced, beheaded, survived is as far as it went.....

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well I am embarrassed now as no one else has put the same as me.Oh sod it who cares.


cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Could it be that because of your trade you learned such extra details as a response to questions from customers?

I think you have a score that you can be proud of - I very much doubt that many will match it....

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Shoulda had questions about migrants and deportations. Terrorists and murders by non natives. 
Religion would stump a few.

Ray.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

17/20 but some were lucky guesses...!!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

​


raynipper said:


> Shoulda had questions about migrants and deportations. Terrorists and murders by non natives.
> Religion would stump a few.
> 
> Ray.


Nah - can't ask questions to them . . as long as they know how to say
"I want money & a 5 bedroom house for my (extended) family" in English - they'll pass


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Apparently if all of EU nationals were granted indefinite leave to stay. Ie some kind of citizenship on Brexit. At the current rate of processing such applications it would take over 150 years! 

Dick


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Apparently if all of EU nationals were granted indefinite leave to stay. Ie some kind of citizenship on Brexit. At the current rate of processing such applications it would take over 150 years!
> 
> Dick


Seeing as our glorious government is dragging its feet over Brexit, I think it'll be that long unsticking ourselves from the EU gravy train😬


----------

